# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  :::::صور انا التقطها اتمنى تعجبكم::::::

## milly

صور انا التقطها اتمنى تعجبكم




















 






 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

سلمت يداك اختي العزيزة

الصراحة صور في غاية الجمال

----------


## Abdou Basha

عارفة يا ميلي.. أنا في الأول افتكرت إنك نقلتي الصور من موقع، بس اخدت بالي إنها من تصويرك، اسمحي لي أقولك إنها لو من تصويرك تبقي فنانة بجد .

إنتي بتعملي مصورة ..؟؟!

----------


## mshmsh73

حلوين جدا بس للاسف مش كلهم باينين عندى عموما تسلم ايدك

----------


## milly

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سلمت يداك اختي العزيزة
> 
> الصراحة صور في غاية الجمال



شكرا لك هيدا بس من زوقك ..على فكرة اسمك كتير حلو

----------


## milly

> عارفة يا ميلي.. أنا في الأول افتكرت إنك نقلتي الصور من موقع، بس اخدت بالي إنها من تصويرك، اسمحي لي أقولك إنها لو من تصويرك تبقي فنانة بجد .
> 
> إنتي بتعملي مصورة ..؟؟!



شكرا لك عبدو  :;):  هيدا من لطفك
الصور من تصويري ..لا انا ما بشتغل مصورة الموضوع هوايه بس  :No:  بس ان شاء الله اقدر اطور الموضوع في المستقبل

----------


## milly

> حلوين جدا بس للاسف مش كلهم باينين عندى عموما تسلم ايدك


شكرا mshmsh
لو مش مبيننين عندك منيح انا ححط لينك for my gallery  

http://virtuallullaby.jeeran.com/Photography.html

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله صور جميلة جدا
ده انتي فنانة مبدعة
يا ريت تبقي تنزلي اي مجموعة تانية
عشان نشوف الجمال ده كله
خالص تقديري ومودتي

----------


## milly

> ما شاء الله صور جميلة جدا
> ده انتي فنانة مبدعة
> يا ريت تبقي تنزلي اي مجموعة تانية
> عشان نشوف الجمال ده كله
> خالص تقديري ومودتي



شكرا ام احمد شكرا على كلامك الحلو ..انتي عيونك حلوين عشان هيك شفتيهم حلوين
وتكرم عينك وهي مجموعه تانيه

----------


## حنـــــان

صور في منتهى الروعة.
كل الشكر يا ميلي.
كلنا شوق نشوف أكبر كمية ممكنة من ابداعاتك.

----------


## saladino

رائعة وتصوير فنى عالى
شكرا ياميلى فى انتظار الجديد

----------


## osha

ماشاء الله عليكي يا ميللي 
استمري في المجال لان لك رؤية متميزة واختيارتك روعة بصراحة 
واحنا في انتظار ابداعاتك كلها ان شاء الله

----------


## ابن البلد

صورة حلوة أوي ميلي منورانا والله ومفتقدينك جدا  :: 

بس أيه رأيك في الموقع بقه اتغير شوية مش كده 

تسلم أيدك علي الصور يا ميلي  :f:

----------


## أمير المصرى

milly

الصور غير ظاهرة عندى

----------


## badry_1986

تسلم ايدك
بجد روعه
ننتظر المزيد
خال تحياتى  :f2:

----------


## أمير المصرى

دلوقتى الصور ظهرت

شكرا milly

صور جميلة

----------


## khaled4

*بسم الله ما شاء الله صور رائعه انا بعشق لبنان و ان شاء الله اسبوع شهر العسل هناك*

----------


## milly

> صور في منتهى الروعة.
> كل الشكر يا ميلي.
> كلنا شوق نشوف أكبر كمية ممكنة من ابداعاتك.



شكرا يا حنان هيدا من زوقك.. ان شاء الله ححط صورة تانيه

----------


## milly

> رائعة وتصوير فنى عالى
> شكرا ياميلى فى انتظار الجديد




شكرا saladino
  ان شاء الله حنزل شغل جديد ..بكمل بتشجيعكم :Smart:

----------


## milly

> ماشاء الله عليكي يا ميللي 
> استمري في المجال لان لك رؤية متميزة واختيارتك روعة بصراحة 
> واحنا في انتظار ابداعاتك كلها ان شاء الله


ام محمد اخجلتم تواضعنا بصراحه 
شكرا على كلامك الحلو ومنورة عنجد :king:

----------


## milly

> صورة حلوة أوي ميلي منورانا والله ومفتقدينك جدا 
> 
> بس أيه رأيك في الموقع بقه اتغير شوية مش كده 
> 
> تسلم أيدك علي الصور يا ميلي



شكرا يا احمد والله المنتدى منور بكم
الموقع بالبناني حلووووو كتير عنجد :Smart:  
تقدم كتير وتتطور وصار الموقع وبكل اقاسمه من اهم المواقع وأرقاها فعلا.. وشامل من كل شيء ..ان شاء الله في تقدم ونجاح علطول ،ومن احسن لاحسن ان شاء الله

----------


## milly

> تسلم ايدك
> بجد روعه
> ننتظر المزيد
> خال تحياتى


شكرا badry  :f2:

----------


## milly

> دلوقتى الصور ظهرت
> 
> شكرا milly
> 
> صور جميلة


شكرا لك أمير المصرى  ::  ومنيح انو بينوا الصور  ::

----------


## milly

> *بسم الله ما شاء الله صور رائعه انا بعشق لبنان و ان شاء الله اسبوع شهر العسل هناك*


شكرا خالد .. لبنان بلدك التاني ..بتشرف لبنان واكيد ان شاء الله بتكون سعيد فيها

----------


## milly

*مجموعة جديدة من الصور اتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم*
















 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*لأ بجد فنانه يا ميلي ..
و الإضاءه مظبوطه و الكادرات و الزوايا مميزه بجد .
على فكره أنا كمان بحب التصوير الفوتوغرافي و أحسن كاميرا بستعملها الـ Yashika خصوصاً في حكاية ظبط الإضاءه .
معلش انا قديم شويه أصلي مليش في الديجيتال بقى .

أتمنى أشوف المزيد من صورك .


*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ا شاء الله حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميلى 

تسلم ايدك بجد فنانة 

عجبتنى اوى الشجرة اللى فى النص

بجد تسلم ايدك

----------


## osha

أول صورة في المجموعة التانية من اجمل ما يكون 
ياريت بقى لو تعبناك معانا كل مجموعة تكون في موضوع لاني بالصدفة دخلت شفت دول 
اصل حرام يبقوا في داخل موضوع تاني - دول عاوزين موضوع من بابه 
وشكرا مرة أخرى على نشر ابداعاتك هنا

----------


## milly

> *لأ بجد فنانه يا ميلي ..
> و الإضاءه مظبوطه و الكادرات و الزوايا مميزه بجد .
> على فكره أنا كمان بحب التصوير الفوتوغرافي و أحسن كاميرا بستعملها الـ Yashika خصوصاً في حكاية ظبط الإضاءه .
> معلش انا قديم شويه أصلي مليش في الديجيتال بقى .
> 
> أتمنى أشوف المزيد من صورك .
> 
> 
> *


شكرا هشام ..سعيدة انهم عجبوك ..انا كاميرتي 5.0 kodak مش اعلان  ::stpd::   بس نوعها كتير منيح بنصحك تجيبها  :y:  ..





> ا شاء الله حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااا يا ميلى 
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد فنانة 
> 
> عجبتنى اوى الشجرة اللى فى النص
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك



دكتورة نسيبة شكرا لك وعلى كلامك هيدا بس من زوقك
 :f2: 





> أول صورة في المجموعة التانية من اجمل ما يكون 
> ياريت بقى لو تعبناك معانا كل مجموعة تكون في موضوع لاني بالصدفة دخلت شفت دول 
> اصل حرام يبقوا في داخل موضوع تاني - دول عاوزين موضوع من بابه 
> وشكرا مرة أخرى على نشر ابداعاتك هنا



اول صورة من المجموعه الثانيه هيه صورة القران الكريم
انا بحب هي الصورة ومفضله عندي
شكرا على زوقك ام محمد
وان شاء الله اي اضافه جديدة حتكون في موضوع جديد  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

ماشاء الله تصوير ولا اروع اختنا ميلي 

ياريت تنزلي لنا على طول من ابداعك الجميل ده 

تسلمي ودمتي في امان

----------


## milly

> ماشاء الله تصوير ولا اروع اختنا ميلي 
> 
> ياريت تنزلي لنا على طول من ابداعك الجميل ده 
> 
> تسلمي ودمتي في امان



شكرا ضابط شرطة هيدا بس من زوقك
ان شاء الله حنزل علطول كل جديد
 :y:

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل قوى يا ميلى  .... لقطات مميزة
تحياتى

----------


## milly

شكرا لك bedo سعيدة انهم نالوا اعجابك

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

الله الله الله عليكى يا فنانة 
تسلم ايديكى و الله 
و تسلم الكاميرا كمان   :;): ( عشان ما تزعلش )

خالص تحياتى و تقديرى لشغلك دا بجد

----------


## محمود زايد

صور جميله وذوقك عالى
 تسلم ايدك ياميلى

----------


## milly

> الله الله الله عليكى يا فنانة 
> تسلم ايديكى و الله 
> و تسلم الكاميرا كمان  ( عشان ما تزعلش )
> 
> خالص تحياتى و تقديرى لشغلك دا بجد



شكرا لك عنجد على كلامك الحلو والكاميرا بتشكرك وبتؤلك شكرا كتيررررررر :good:

----------


## milly

> صور جميله وذوقك عالى
>  تسلم ايدك ياميلى


شكرا لك  محمود

 يشرفني انهم عجبوك

----------


## ابن البلد

> شكرا يا احمد والله المنتدى منور بكم
> الموقع بالبناني حلووووو كتير عنجد 
> تقدم كتير وتتطور وصار الموقع وبكل اقاسمه من اهم المواقع وأرقاها فعلا.. وشامل من كل شيء ..ان شاء الله في تقدم ونجاح علطول ،ومن احسن لاحسن ان شاء الله


شكرا لك علي مجاملتك الرقيقة ميلي 
وربنا يوفقك يارب أنت كمان في عملك وفي موقعك دائما يارب  :f2:

----------


## milly

> شكرا لك علي مجاملتك الرقيقة ميلي 
> وربنا يوفقك يارب أنت كمان في عملك وفي موقعك دائما يارب



مش مجامله يا احمد هي حقيقه

يارب انت كمان يوفقك بكل الشغل الجميل يلي علطول عودتنا عليه

----------


## خالد ابو يوسف

صور رائعة جدا واتمنى ترسلي لي نسخة منها على الاميل وشكرا

----------


## milly

> صور رائعة جدا واتمنى ترسلي لي نسخة منها على الاميل وشكرا


شكرا خالد هيدا من زوقك :f:  

ممكن تدخل على هيدا الرابط my gallery

----------


## Meiro

لا صور جميله يا milly بجد
استمرى وربنا يوفقك

----------


## milly

> لا صور جميله يا milly بجد
> استمرى وربنا يوفقك


شكرا Meiro  :Bye:  سعيده انهم نالوا اعاجبك

----------


## SaRuN

لالالالالالالا   اول صوره ده حكايه 


تسلم ايديكي

----------


## SaRuN

لالالالالالالا   اول صوره ده حكايه 


تسلم ايديك

----------


## some1

*فعلا صور تشع روعه وجمال وتابعي ما أنتي عليه
تحياتي Some1*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على الصور يا ميلى
انتى فعلا فنانة ياريت نشوف ابداعات جميلة ليكى تانية

انا بحس براحة نفسية جميلة لما بشوف الصور بتاعتك
تسلم ايدك عليها

----------


## farrag7

الصور رهيييييييييبة يا ميلي جميلة جداً زيك انتي شكلك فنانه وجميلة عشان صورتي صور زي دي ياريت نشوف صور ليكي تاني . ( محمد farrag7@hotmail.com )

----------


## milly

> لالالالالالالا   اول صوره ده حكايه 
> 
> 
> تسلم ايديك



شكرا SaRuN على تعليقك الحلو

----------


## milly

> *فعلا صور تشع روعه وجمال وتابعي ما أنتي عليه
> تحياتي Some1*


شكرا some1 على التشجيع
اتمنى ان نراك في المنتدى

----------


## milly

> الله على الصور يا ميلى
> انتى فعلا فنانة ياريت نشوف ابداعات جميلة ليكى تانية
> 
> انا بحس براحة نفسية جميلة لما بشوف الصور بتاعتك
> تسلم ايدك عليها



قلب مصر سعيدة جدا بتعليقك الرقيق
اسفه على التاخير في الرد انتي عارفه كيف كانت الظروف في لبنان
ان شاء الله حنزل مجموعه جديدة يارب تنال اعجابك
 :f:

----------


## milly

> الصور رهيييييييييبة يا ميلي جميلة جداً زيك انتي شكلك فنانه وجميلة عشان صورتي صور زي دي ياريت نشوف صور ليكي تاني . ( محمد farrag7@hotmail.com )


شكرا يا محمد على كلامك  :f:  
يارب علطول تصويري ينال اعجابك
ادخل موقعي لو حبيت في مجموعه كبيرة
http://virtuallullaby.jeeran.com/index.html

----------


## ابن الجنوب

هاقول ايه تاني ؟؟ بس بجد انت فنانه

----------


## milly

> هاقول ايه تاني ؟؟ بس بجد انت فنانه



شكرا ابن الجنوب
يا رب علطول ينال شغلي اعجابك
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## bedo_ic

صور جميلة فعلا
رائعة
تحياتىىىىىىى

----------


## المحب

سلمت الايادي على هذه الصورة الجميله

حقاً صور تنم عن موهبه داخليه ...


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## tota159

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة............. اخبارك يا جميل بجد انا بشكرك باسم كل بنات وشباب المنتدى بصورك الجميلة ربنا معاكى واتمنى لكى مزيد من النجاح والتوفيق تحياتى لكى اختك tota ::h::

----------


## Hesham Osman

الف شكر على المجهود العظيم
الصور رائعة الى أقصى حد
 تسلم ايدك ايتها  الأخت الفاضلة
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## القاضى الكبير

تسلم العدسة وصاحب العدسة 

صور  رائعة  - نتمنى المزيد 

اخوك / القاضى الكبير

----------


## aynad

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي يا امل
صور في غاية الروعة و الجمال
لكي مستقبل ان شاء الله
قوليلي انتي بتشتغلي في مجال التصوير ؟؟
وقوليلي تاني هههههه مين البنوتة الامورة اللي في المجموعة الاولي من الصور ؟؟

----------


## نجم يوسف

::  


> تسلم ايدك
> بجد روعه
> ننتظر المزيد
> خال تحياتى


خالص تحياتى الى اهل لبنان الابطال

----------


## نجم يوسف

رؤية فنان واحساس مرهف - اتمنى المزيد

----------


## milly

*السلام عليكم
سامحوني اني اتاخرت في الرد  
بس سعيدة بكل التعليقات الحلوة 

بيدو
شكرا على تعليقك ومرورك 

المحب
شكرا على تعليقك الرقيق 

tota
شكرا يا احلا توتا سعيدة بتعليقك

Hesham Osman
تكرم اخ هشام يشرفني مشاركتك بمواضيعي 
اشرك على تعليقك الحلو

القاضى الكبير  
سعيدة بتعليقك شكرا اخي القاضي ..وان شاء الله في الجديد

ايناد
الي في الصورة بنت عمي مريم 
شكرا حبيبتي ام دودي وبودي ..مستقبل مين انا مجرد هاويه على باب الله 

نجم يوسف
يسعدني انهم نالوا اعجابك وان شاء الله اكيد في جديد

*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ايه الأبداع ده يا ميلى ..
بجد هايلة وبجد تسلم أيدك
موهبتك عظيمة جدا ربنا يوفقك

فى أنتظار الباقى أن شاء الله

فى رعاية الله

----------


## الحوت الأبيض

صور جميلة 

نتمنى لكِ الرقي

لكِ خالص الاحترام


اخوك
الحوت الليبي

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

بجد صور روووووووووووووووووعه
حقيقى تحفه حبيبتى
انتى ليكى نظره فى اختيار صورك واللقطات والزوايا تجنننننننننننننننن
بسم الله ماشاء الله ربنا يزيدك فن كمان وكمان
يارييييت لاتحرمينا من ذوقك الراقى دا وتستمرى وتنزلى لينا مجموعات اكتر واكتر ان شاء الله
تحياتى ليكى ولموهبتك الجميله

----------


## البريئة

إيه ده ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
معانا مصوراتية و نحن مش حاسين 
ما شاء الله صورك رووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## Sanzio

تحفة والله 
تسلم ايدك بجد  على اختيارك للمناظر 
اكتر صورة عجبتني 


ولو فى تاني ياريت ما تحرمينا منه 

فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## سوما

حلوة اوى تصويرك....
فى أنتظار المزيد..

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

موضوع غاية فى الروعة 

بس متأكدة انه من تصويرك ؟؟

بجد لو كده انتى فنانة رائعة 

وشكرا ليكى على الموضوع الرائع

وننتظر المزيد

اخوكى اهلاوى شديد

----------


## سعوديه وافتخر

*ماشالله عليك اختي

الصور مرررة حلوة

وتصويرك محترف يوصل

لدرجة الفن

عجبتني الصور الثلاث الاخيره

بس ممكن تقولي لي شنوع كاميرتك

دمتي مبدعه*

----------


## milly

ميمو المصرى  

الحوت الأبيض  

همس المشاعر 

البريئة  

Sanzio  

سوما  

أهلاوى شديد  

سعوديه وافتخر  

شكرا لكم جميعا على التعليقات الجميلة. ودائما بشكركم متأخر اعذروني

سعودية نوع كاميرتي
 kodak .easy share  5.1 mp
اكيد تعتبر هذة الكاميرا حاليا قديمة

تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> صور انا التقطها اتمنى تعجبكم


 
 :f2: *عزيزتى ميلى*
*زرت لبنان وبالتحديد بيروت لمرة واحدة فقط فى عام  1975 ووقتها الفلسطينية كانوا أباضيات وكانوا دولة جوه دولة وكنت فى بيروت فى زيارة أختاى ملك ورواية وهن متزوجات من لبنانيين يعيشان فى بيروت منذ عام 1969 وأولاد وبنات أختاى يعملان حاليا فى دبى و السعودية وأثناء هذه الزيارة ركبت التلفريك وصعدت الجبل لزيارة حريصة وبعدها ركبت الطيارة الجامبو التابعة لشركة إيرإنديا متوجها للهند وكان وقتها هذا الصنف من الطائرات الضخمة لا يمكنه الهبوط فى مطار القاهرة...أما عن صورك فهى تنبأ أن فنانه على أول الطريق تقف وراء الكاميرا ولكن لو تسمحى لى ملاحظة على عنوان الموضوع:*

*:::::صور انا التقطها اتمنى تعجبكم::::::*

*هذا العنوان به خطأ وصحته كالتالى*

*:::::صور أنا ألتقطتها أتمنى أن تعجبكم::::::* 

* وفى مصر بيقولوا* 
*الحلو ميكملشى*
*وفاضل على الحلو دقه*

*مع تمنياتى لكى بدوام التقدم والرقى*

----------


## جاد بدر

> صور انا التقطها اتمنى تعجبكم


صور رائعه حقا سلمت يداك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

تسلم إيدك يا ميلى

الصور جميله جدااا

----------


## oo7

الصور جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييلة بجد

----------


## sarah_nofal

الصور جميلة كتيير تسلم ايدك ,
وممكن اطلب طلب صغير,
تعرضى لينا صورك على طول ومتحرميناش من فنك.
وميرسى ليكى كتير .

----------


## تقي جاد

انا صورت صور يارب تعجبكم

----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## تقي جاد



----------


## sameh atiya

صور جميلة فعلا يا ميلي  :f:

----------

